# Blush Highlighter



## Amija (Jun 23, 2011)

I tried NARS Albatross but I didn't like it.  I want something warmer.  What MAC blush can I get to use as a highlighter with blush. 

  	 For ref I'm Trinidad in NARS and I'm not quite NW45 (but they always try to match me to it) in MAC.  Maybe NW44?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 23, 2011)

Amija said:


> I tried NARS Albatross but I didn't like it.  I want something warmer.  What MAC blush can I get to use as a highlighter with blush.
> 
> For ref I'm Trinidad in NARS and I'm not quite NW45 (but they always try to match me to it) in MAC.  Maybe NW44?


 
	We are the same in NARS foundation. For a highlighter allow me to suggest MAC Trace Gold. Its got the warmth you want. It gives me a subtle glow which is what we really want from a cheek highlighter. Hope this helps.


----------



## afulton (Jun 23, 2011)

Dilligaf is right, Trace Gold is awesome!  Also, you can try Margin.  I tend to grab for Margin more than Trace Gold. Warm Light is nice too but you can only get this at the Pro store.


----------



## Amija (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you ladies!  I was looking at Trace Gold but wasn't sure.


----------



## meika79 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was just wondering, does NARS Orgasm turn into more of a highlighter on anyone else?  Even though it's a blush,  the only thing that shows up on me is the gold.


----------



## LuvKay26 (Jul 20, 2011)

May I suggest the Amber Diamond by Christian Dior as a highlighter for Women of Color it has a beautiful shimmer without the chunky glitter & shiny discoball effect the shimmer is very refined with a bronze tint to it .....  its Gorgeous !!


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 20, 2011)

get missbehave from quite cute still in stock peach light and not overwhlming


Amija said:


> I tried NARS Albatross but I didn't like it.  I want something warmer.  What MAC blush can I get to use as a highlighter with blush.
> 
> For ref I'm Trinidad in NARS and I'm not quite NW45 (but they always try to match me to it) in MAC.  Maybe NW44?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 20, 2011)

Miss Behave will look totally ashy on NW45 skin. It's already ashy on NW30+ complexions.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 20, 2011)

I love Armani Sheer Blush in #5 for a highlighter on NC-NW45 and darker skin. Lighter than that, and you can use it as a blush. The Armani Gold highlighting powder is also stellar for NC-45 and lighter. For standard warm gold, Chanel's new Joues Contraste Blush in Or is gorgeous on just about everyone.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

a light application of mac golden bronze loose pwdr is a great highlighter.  I have been in the market for a pressed highlighter but this seems to be the best.  DIOR amber diamond is beautiful but pricey. albatross I wanted to love but eh...I just don't know why I won't use a blush or eyeshadow to highlight...I want a highlighter that's a highlighter!  MSF in Comfort is good as well.


----------



## afulton (Sep 24, 2011)

After watching some reviews on Giella's Eye M Glam highlighter, I decided to give it a try.  It is AWESOME!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It was created by Kim Kardashian's makeup artist Mario Dedivanovic.  LilPumpkinpie05 also raves about it.


----------

